# Bands that use 7 strings in drop a?



## dakotapk7 (Dec 18, 2013)

so i just got an ibanez arz307 with emg pickups a couple days ago. i love it. its the best sounding and playing electric guitar i've owned so far. it didn't take any getting used to switching from 6 to 7 strings. i'm good at making my own stuff, and it's fun, but i'm looking for more inspiration on how to utilize this guitar to it's full potential. so are there any progressive, technical metalcore/deathcore bands like emmure or volumes that use drop A tuning on a 7 string? if there are they seem to be evading me. please help


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 18, 2013)

Only one off the top of my head is Tesseract on their new album. Not sure if it's drop A exactly due to Acle's tendency to screw around with weird tunings, but the lowest string is indeed an A.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2013)

Whitechapel, Carnifex, Impending Doom, Suicide Silence, some new Chimaira.


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Dec 18, 2013)

Scar Symmetry.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 18, 2013)

blotted science


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Dec 18, 2013)

Volumes


----------



## will_shred (Dec 19, 2013)

Nile (Karl used a 7 on the new album)


----------



## karjim (Dec 19, 2013)

Keith Merrow's songs Drop A of course ! Let's break your fingers down !


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 19, 2013)

I think Thy Art Is Murder is drop A


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 19, 2013)

Every deathcore band ever...


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2013)

karjim said:


> Keith Merrow's songs Drop A of course ! Let's break your fingers down !



I thought he was in drop A#.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 19, 2013)

Also


dakotapk7 said:


> so are there any progressive, technical metalcore/deathcore bands like emmure or volumes that use drop A tuning on a 7 string?





dakotapk7 said:


> so are there any progressive, technical metalcore/deathcore bands like emmure





dakotapk7 said:


> progressive, technical bands like emmure





dakotapk7 said:


> progressive, technical emmure



wat


----------



## karjim (Dec 20, 2013)

Rick said:


> I thought he was in drop A#.


Most are but some aren't ...Keith has used Drop A drop A# , F, F#, drop D, and I think maybe a drop C....well almost every tunings 
and okay for the playback it's too bad but the riffs are here and it's technical brutal in the good way. You're not bored when you're playing it.  

Pillars of Creation is a great exercise and it's the easiest one.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 20, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Every deathcore band ever...



This. 

And I'm not even joking.


----------



## SmackyChot (Dec 20, 2013)

dakotapk7 said:


> progressive, technical metalcore/deathcore bands like emmure


----------



## dakotapk7 (Dec 20, 2013)

^ i didnt mean to group those all together lol. any one of those works. just looking for some inspiration haha.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 20, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Every deathcore band ever...



This is fact  

Also, I'll add older Red Seas Fire to the list. Songs like Epinephrine and Cipher. 

Parkway Drive has a few songs on Deep Blue that are in drop A, and I think The Ghost Inside had a few songs on their latest album. Both are on 6 strings, but it's not like either of them are using or missing the higher register anyway


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 21, 2013)

Whitechapel, feared, slipknot for a few songs, amatory, beneath the massacre, chimaira on their newest album, suicide silence,


----------



## ducer (Dec 22, 2013)

Korn  Suicide Silence for sure


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 22, 2013)

Last two James Labrie albums have a lot of drop A.


----------

